# "La patru ace"



## pitulush

Salutare! Stie cineva originea acestei expresii? N-am gasit pe nicaieri si ma intrebam de la ce o fi pornit...
Mersi!


----------



## susanna76

Uite-aici (acum am aflat si eu):
http://www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/184/etre-tire-a-quatre-epingles/

*Etre tiré à quatre épingles*

        Autrefois, on disait d'une personne bien habillée qu'elle était "bien tirée". Parallèlement, vers le XVe siècle, les "épingles" étaient l'argent de poche que les femmes pouvaient mettre de côté lorsque leur mari leur donnait une petite somme pour leurs courses, ou qu'elles gagnaient d'elles-mêmes de diverses manières. Ainsi, il s'agit certainement d'un rapprochement entre ces deux expressions, comme si on pouvait s'acheter de beaux vêtements et donc être bien habillé grâce aux "épingles" que l'on avait mis de côté.

Interesant ca in engleza expresia e dressed up to the nines. Originea ei e explicata aici:
http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/25/messages/719.html
It is felt that the expression started out as "dressed to the eyes". In old English "eyes" would have been "eyne" and, over the centuries this became changed to "nines".


----------



## pitulush

Wow, super interesant!  Multumesc mult pentru raspuns!


----------



## susanna76

Cu mare placere


----------



## renatapatry

Bună!

Ce nuanță îi dăm acestei expresii când o folosim? E ușor peiorativă, din moment ce îl ironizează puțin pe cel care acordă o atât de mare importanță vestimentației? Sau din contră: atunci când o folosim, ne exprimăm admirația pentru acea persoană? Ce părere aveți?


----------



## susanna76

Buna Renata, 
Cred ca depinde de context, dar in general este o expresia care exprima admiratia, as zice eu. Un prof. cunoscut din Romania se imbraca mereu ca in sec. 19. Ma gindesc ca in cazul dumnealui unii ar folosi expresia ironic, dar daca ai vedea cum arata domnul respectiv, e greu sa nu fii admirativ.


----------



## xhevdet

Nu cred că e vorba de nicio ironie. Am auzit şi folosesc expresia numai pentru a exprima faptul că o persoană e îmbrăcată elegant. Evident, asta într-un context familiar.


----------



## farscape

Dacă e vreo ironie cred că e tot atâta ca şi în "a te îmbrăca la ţol festiv"_. _

Dacă ai fi zis "îmbrăcat ca un malagambist" sau "ţoale de malagambist" atunci poate că ironia era mult mai puţin fină 

f.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Şi eu sunt de părere că această expresie, 'la patru ace' este admirativă. Ce ar fi totuşi interesant de aflat aici, de ce 4 şi nu două sau cinci?! Ştie cineva?
Ce înseamnă 'malagambist' (fashionist?!), Farscape?


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> ...
> Ce ar fi totuşi interesant de aflat aici, de ce 4 şi nu două sau cinci?! Ştie cineva?



Explicația este în răspunsul #2 din discuția asta.

Malagambist vine de la Sergiu Malagamba, un baterist român excepțional se pare, care a lansat și o modă oarecum excentrică și care l-a făcut să fie luat în colimator de regimul generalului Antonescu. Pentru detalii vezi wiki.ro și aici.

f.


----------



## imcristian15

Chiar eram curios si eu


----------



## meirs

La Ploiești se spunea "la șase sute"


----------



## féebleue

Interesantă explicația cu épingles ca bani de buzunar, nu am mai auzit nicăieri de așa ceva. Și nu văd unde explică de ce sunt neapărat patru épingles și nu mai multe 

Eu știam altă explicație pentru expresia asta, care mi se pare mult mai logică:

http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/etre-tire-a-quatre-epingles.php
Prenez un carré de tissu.
Si vous voulez qu'il soit bien tendu (ou  tiré) une fois posé sur une surface, il vous suffit de quatre épingles,  une plantée à chaque coin.
Voilà qui peut suffire à expliquer d'où vient l'image d'un vêtement bien en place (ou sans plis, donc bien tendu) sur quelqu'un.

Cette expression est née à la fin du XVIIe siècle.
Au  siècle précédent, on disait déjà d'une personne qui avait des vêtements  bien ajustés qu'elle était "bien tirée" (pensez aux jambières ou  bas-de-chausses, sortes de bas que les bourgeois ou les nobles portaient  autrefois et qui devaient être bien tirés vers le haut pour faire un  minimum de plis).
Le 'quatre' peut aussi être compris comme 'au  maximum' (des vêtements ajustés au mieux) tel qu'il est également  utilisé dans des expressions comme "monter des marches quatre à quatre"  ou bien "se mettre en quatre".

Explicația asta este susținută și de ATILF, unde scrie „P. réf. à la fonction des épingles en couture”: http://cnrtl.fr/definition/epingle


----------

